# electric nail gun



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Why not rent a gasoline powered compressor?

No such thing as an electric nail gun, at least not that I've ever seen. 

The closest thing would be the Paslode Impulse guns. They're more of a framing nailer and would really be gross overkill for nailing fence pickets. They do have a trim nailer, but I think that might be a bit inadequate.

Your best bet is an air nailer or air stapler.


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

Not knowing of what type of fence you are building. But how about screwing it together rather than nailing - then you can use battery powered drill/drivers?

Rent/buy a gas powered generator - if buy, resell if after the job?

I have a Craftsman electric battery powered hammer - it works great, with a limitation of good for finishing nails and brads - maybe 6d or 8d maximum. Great for tight spots - inside cabinets, etc. http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...s+&+Nails&sbf=Brand&sbv=Craftsman#reviewsWrap


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

I You decide to go with screws, trim head screws are unobtrusive and come in colors and will not pull out.

http://www.mcfeelys.com/product/0715-RTB/Brown-7-x-1-58quot-Headcote-RazorBack-Reduced-Head-Screws
.


----------



## cstarkey (Aug 22, 2009)

thanks for the reply i work at a apartment complex and we were trying to budget by doing the whole property.just doing a little at time until we finish the whole property and the fence is shadow box style


----------



## ARI001 (Jun 26, 2009)

I generally use a passload for installs like this. It's cheaper and faster than dragging a compressor and generator around. You can use 8d galvanized ring shanks to nail the planks up. Dewalt supposedly has a electric framing gun in development. I read about it a while back but haven't heard anything else about it.


----------

